# Safety Advice - Police Warning



## squiggley (1 Sep 2009)

I had this info in an email from the Govenors clerk of the school at which I am a Govenor and thought I would pass this on.

This is very long but it is important to read it all


An important message from the Police -  Please take time to read this
  and take note.

  Please pass this along to all the women you know.....

  This actually happened a few weeks ago on the M3 Fleet services. It
  was early evening and a young girl stopped to get petrol. She filled
  her tank and walked into the store to pay for her petrol.

  The cashier told her 'Don't pay for your petrol yet.....walk around
  the store for a while and act as if you're picking up some other
  things to buy. A man
  just got into the back of your car. I've called the police and they're
  on their way.'

  When the police arrived, they found the man in the back seat of the
  girl's car and asked him what he was doing. He replied, he was joining
  a gang and the initiation to join is to kidnap a woman and bring her
  back to the gang to be raped by every member of the gang. If the woman
  was still alive by the time they finish with her then they let her go.

  According to the police that night, there is a new gang forming here
  originating from London.

  The scary part of this is because the guy didn't have a weapon on him.
  The police could only charge him with trespassing.... He's back on the
  street and free to try again. Please be aware of what's going on
  around you and for your family and friends. LADIES you or one of your
  family and friends could be the next victim.

  Please forward this on to everyone you know. Please do not discard
  this message it is very important that everyone knows what is
  happening.

  Please be careful when leaving your vehicle and make sure it is ALWAYS
  Locked to prevent this from happening to you.

  MET POLICE :

  Subject: POLICE INFORMATION - NOT A JOKE - ACTUAL SAFETY ADVICE

  This first bit is mainly for women, but boys please read it and send
  it on to any women you care about. The second bit is a warning to all
  of us!

  Some sound advice for us all as we all sometimes forget to take our
  common sense with us when we go out. This is from Northants Police..
  Women.... In light of the recent kidnapping and now murder of Leigh
  Mathews I think it is important to read the following info for your
  own safety.

  Things women should know to stay safe:
  Please Take the time to read these pointers. There may just be one or
  two you hadn't thought of.  After reading this, forward it to someone
  you care about. It never hurts to be careful in this crazy world we
  live in.

  1. Tip from Tae Kwon Do: The elbow is the strongest point on your
  body.  If you are close enough to use it, do!

  2. If a robber asks for your handbag, DO NOT HAND IT TO HIM. Toss it
  away from you.... he is probably more interested in your handbag than
  you and he will go for the handbag. RUN LIKE MAD IN THE OTHER
  DIRECTION!

  3. If you are ever thrown into the boot of a car: Kickout the back
  tail lights and stick your arm through the hole and start waving. The
  driver won't see you but everybody else will. This has saved lives.

  4.Women have a tendency to get into their cars after shopping, eating,
  working, etc., and just sit (doing their cheque book, or making a
  list).

  DON'T DO THIS! A predator could be watching you, and this is the
  perfect opportunity for him to get in on the passenger side, and
  attack you. AS SOON AS YOU GET INTO YOUR CAR, LOCK THE DOORS AND
  LEAVE.

  5. A few notes about getting into your car in a carpark:

  A.) Be aware: look around you, look into your car, at the passenger
  side floor, and check the back seat.

  B.) If you are parked next to a big van, enter your car
  from the passenger door. Most attackers surprise their victims by pulling
  them into their van while the women are attempting to get into their cars.
  C.) Look at the car parked on the driver's side of your vehicle, and
  the passenger side. If a male is sitting alone in the seat nearest
  your car, you may want to walk back into the shop, or work, and
  get a guard/policeman to walk you back out. IT IS ALWAYS BETTER TO BE
  SAFE THAN SORRY. (And better paranoid than dead.)

  6. ALWAYS take the lift instead of the stairs. Stairwells are horrible
  places to be alone and the perfect crime spot.

  7. If the predator has a gun and you are not under his
  control, ALWAYS RUN!  The predator will only hit you (a running
  target) 4 in 100 times; and even then, it most likely WILL NOT be a
  vital organ. RUN!

  8. As women, we are always trying to be sympathetic: STOP IT! It may
  get you raped, or killed. Ted Bundy, the serial killer, was a
  good-looking, well educated man, who ALWAYS played on the sympathies
  of unsuspecting
  women. He walked with a cane, or a limp, and often asked 'for help'
  into his vehicle or with his vehicle, which is when he abducted his
  next victim.

  9. Another Safety Point: Someone just told me that her friend heard a
  crying baby on her porch the night before last, and she called the
  police because it was late and she thought it was weird. The police
  told her 'Whatever you do, DO NOT open the door.' The lady then said
  that it sounded like the baby had crawled near a window, and she was
  worried that it would crawl to the street and get run over. The
  policeman said, 'We already have a unit on the way, whatever you do,
  DO NOT open the door.'

  He told her that they think a serial killer has a baby's cry recorded
  and uses it to coax women out of their homes thinking that someone
  dropped off a baby. He said they have not verified it, but have had
  several calls by women saying that they hear babies' cries outside
  their doors when they're home alone at night.

  Please pass this on and DO NOT open the door for a crying baby.

  I'd like you to forward this to all the women you know. It may save a
  life.

  A candle is not dimmed by lighting another candle. Send this to any
  woman you know that may need to be reminded that the world we
  live in has a lot of crazies in it and it's better safe than sorry.

  NORTHAMPTONSHIRE POLICE - Visit us at http://www.northants.police.uk/
  <' target=_blankhttp://www.northants.police.uk/>;

  PLEASE READ. MAY BE HELPFUL AND PLEASE TAKE CARE!! ALL CAR OWNERS AND
  CAR DRIVERS PLEASE READ Warning!!!!

  Be aware of new car-jacking scheme. You walk across the car park,
  unlock your car and get inside. Then you lock all your doors, start
  the engine and shift or put into reverse.

  You look into the rear-view mirror to back out of your parking space
  and you notice a piece of paper stuck to the middle of the rear
  window.

  So, you shift the gear stick back into park or neutral, unlock your
  doors and jump out of your car to remove that paper or whatever it is
  that is obstructing your view.

  When you reach the back of your car that is when the car-jackers
  appear out of nowhere, jump into your car and take off!!

  Your engine was running, you would have left your purse in the car and
  they practically mow you down as they speed off in your car.

  BE AWARE OF THIS NEW SCHEME THAT IS NOW BEING USED IN
  LONDON/MANCHESTER MAKING ITS WAY ACROSS THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!

  Just drive away and remove the paper later! It is stuck to your window
  and be thankful that you read this email. I hope you will forward this
  to friends and family especially to women! A purse contains all
  identification, and you certainly do NOT want someone getting your
  home address. They already HAVE your keys!!!

  JUST BE AWARE AND TAKE CARE IT WILL PROBABLY SOON ARRIVE
  IN YOUR AREA

  Brian Molloy
  Detective Constable
  Force Intelligence Bureau
  Strathclyde Police
  0141 532 5867


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Sep 2009)

That's some scary stuff Squiggley.  Was that sent to your clerk from a verfiried source?  Either way it all seems like very sound, cautious advice.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Sep 2009)

Top bit is possibly a hoax email doing the rounds but always wise to be careful.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/jun/11/women.ukcrime?gusrc=rss&feed=technology


----------



## squiggley (1 Sep 2009)

Having done a little more research into the info provided. It would seem that the stories within it may be ficticious etc but I think that the advice contained within is worth while.


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Sep 2009)

squiggley said:
			
		

> Having done a little more research into the info provided. It would seem that the stories within it may be ficticious etc but I think that the advice contained within is worth while.



Couldn't agree more, better safe than sorry but no need to lose sleep over it it seems.  Well done for posting though as caution should always come first IMO.


----------

